# Canning With The Chief Aj



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Most days it's good to start out destroying a soda can. Simple enought to do and it takes no time at all with a few well placed shots. Here is today's effort. This Diet Coke can was hit with 5/16, 3/8 and paired 1/4 inch ball bearings. All the shots were taken beteen 33 and 35 feet with the can suspended in the window of my cardboard catch box. I normally shoot until the can is ripped in at least two major pieces. As inexpensive as it is, around 15 dollars at some sites, this slingshot is excellent. I use Trumark red tubes and it shoots great with all the ammo sizes mentioned. I have a plie of shot out tube sets and keep ordering them a box at a tiime. Over all the tubes last for a number of cans and are super simple to change out. There is nothing fancy about this slingshot, it's not going to win contests for fancy looks or a pretty finish. But when it comes to sending balls downrange and slamming the target time after time it's about as fancy as it gets







.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I love smell of aluminum beverage cans in the morning!!!...smells like....victory!!!


----------

